# MK5 Air Ride Build: Accuair/BagYards Supremes



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

For starters this is a 2008 White Rabbit w/ C2 Stage 2 Turbo Kit (installed by Joey @ DoubleJ Motorwerks)

This thread is showing a few pictures from our air ride build, i have more pictures if anyone wants to see more in depth of build. Enjoy 

The mail has arrived









Before&After









The Box









The Box in the car w/ Dynamat lining









Just for kicks, Techtonics Tunning Rabbit Exhaust w/ R32 conversion kit (1st one ever done! Thanks Collin @ Techtonics) Sorry for the dirt*









Bulk Head Fittings









C-Notch Welding (FUN opcorn Special thanks to Chad for the field fabrication! 









C-Notch Finished With Front Strut Installed









Finished Trunk; 2 viair 400C Compressors, 5 Gallon Tank, Water Trap, Plumbed for air hose & Bottom tank drain (also dynamat lining was carpeted over)









"Da Low Low"


























Thanks Again to Joey @ DoubleJ Motorwerks ; Reno @ Accuair ; Andrew @ Open Road Tunning ; Collin @ Techtonics ; Jeff & Chris @ C2 Motorsports ; & all those w/ Countless Texts w/ help (Arthur) 

Thanks For Reading, Comments Welcome, More Pics Available :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks good man, solid work. 

Just needs some wheels to set it off!


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

98DUB said:


> Looks good man, solid work.
> 
> Just needs some wheels to set it off!


Thanks 
Yeah the Wheels rnt in the budget at the momment


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow. Your trunk setup is amazing. Very nicely done!


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

those rear bags looks AMAZING!! 

I PM'd you with a few questions.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Wow. Your trunk setup is amazing. Very nicely done!


 Thank you 


RPF1 said:


> those rear bags looks AMAZING!!
> 
> I PM'd you with a few questions.


 I sent you a PM back:thumbup:


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

very, very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

RPF1 said:


> those rear bags looks AMAZING!!
> 
> I PM'd you with a few questions.


they are amazing :laugh:

Looks great Jeff/Mike :thumbup: :thumbup:

Looks like you ended up going with toyo tires...?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> they are amazing :laugh:
> 
> Looks great Jeff/Mike :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Looks like you ended up going with toyo tires...?


 Yeah we went with toyo's cuz there not as noisy


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

wow that looks great!:beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

RPF1 said:


> those rear bags looks AMAZING!!



Oh they most definitely ARE amazing. My rears are SO sunk, I almost think it's TOO low :screwy: lol.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Oh they most definitely ARE amazing. My rears are SO sunk, I almost think it's TOO low :screwy: lol.


They ride really smooth too


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Evrything looks super clean!! Nice install:thumbup:


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

I should have more pics up soon


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

Wow, Mike. This is the first time I've seen pictures of your car. You've told me a bunch about it. Glad to see you finally got your air ride done. It looks great! I bought the Rabbit front bumper off of you, in case you dont remember :thumbup:


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Turbonix said:


> I should have more pics up soon


Okay... Its been a few days. Lets see some more pics. 
You guys, the car is looking very nice. Looks like a professional job. Come by the shop and fill out a W4 form.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

RaBBiT MKV said:


> Wow, Mike. This is the first time I've seen pictures of your car. You've told me a bunch about it. Glad to see you finally got your air ride done. It looks great! I bought the Rabbit front bumper off of you, in case you dont remember :thumbup:


Yes i remeber you, hows the bumper holding up for you? 



simon-says said:


> Okay... Its been a few days. Lets see some more pics.
> You guys, the car is looking very nice. Looks like a professional job. Come by the shop and fill out a W4 form.


I'm waiting for the Bilstein rear shocks to come in:thumbup: then once i install those ill have more pictures for all of you, btw we are also installing the levelers so we can actually say we are hitting switchs :laugh:
soooo all in all pictures will be soonish probly by this friday.. if the rear shocks dont show up we are installing the levelers anyways so pictures coming friday!opcorn:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Turbonix said:


>


that, sir, is how a notch should look. jealous.

sh*ts lookn tight. :beer:


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

Turbonix said:


> Yes i remeber you, hows the bumper holding up for you?


Actually ended up trading it for a GTI front bumper.


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

i got the same management system that i will be installing this weekend. where did you get the bulkhead fittings? i could use a set. Do you have anymore pics of the management install?


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

I love the carpeted component box and tank holder!!! Makes it look completed.:thumbup:


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

I just got them at the local NAPA store. My brother----- in law Rich works there and he oredered them in for me next day. You can find them at most "industrial hose shops" Like Oil filter services in Portland oregon or something of the likes, you can find them at Open Road Tuning also.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

Did you do the Accuair? and the Bagyards?


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

Very clean setup! Where can I get that tank?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Is that my CC on the flyer? 










btw sh*t looks good


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

wow dude vary nice. not feeling the wheels but everything else look so good.
good call on the dynamat


----------



## shortwave360 (Jul 6, 2008)

Car looks great! Where did you find the "shorties" on ORT's site?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Every US bound strut is a shortie, there is only an option to have the length as "European" or longer.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

The tank came with the Accuair set up. It was all purchased through Open Road Tuning.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes the Supremes are from Open Road Tuning. Just installed the Bilstein sport shocks on the rear. works real nice with the bag set up.. I will try to get some pictures posted of the Accuair Level sensors installed. That my friend is cool sh~t. If I had to do it again I wouldnt change anything. The bags took a little bit to get here but no-ones fault. Just part of doing business out of the states and normally goes good. Very happy with Andrew at Open Road Tunning..Sraight shooter and Accuair- They my friends are the finest in the lands. Reno and Dustin 2:thumbup::thumbup: Simply the BEST Thanks to all of them for there help.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the good words man! One day I'll make it out there again - I'd love to meet up with you and see the car in person :beer:


----------



## GoodOlArtie (Mar 17, 2005)

car is looking great, I can not wait to see it in person.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice install, just a quick question on the fronts, i noticed you still using original bearing over the one that is already comes with the struts. As far as i remember you don't have to use original bearing with bagyards on mk5
could get you little bit more drop up front.

[URL=http://img269.imageshack.us/i/...9.imageshack.us/img269/24/img1349ad.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img96.imageshack.us/i/i...96.imageshack.us/img96/426/img1347t.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Alfredo (Dec 24, 2008)

Did the box come with package? or was it built by installer?
How's the ride?


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> Nice install, just a quick question on the fronts, i noticed you still using original bearing over the one that is already comes with the struts. As far as i remember you don't have to use original bearing with bagyards on mk5
> could get you little bit more drop up front.
> 
> [URL="http://img269.imageshack.us/i/img1349ad.jpg/"] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
> [URL="http://img96.imageshack.us/i/img1347t.jpg/"] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


 
I had the same question on my mk5, and andrew said that you don't need the OEM (MKV) Bearing on the front struts.. that the BY use SKF bearings :thumbup:

I will be removing mine today to see if it makes a difference as far as any more low :thumbup:


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

Alfredo said:


> Did the box come with package? or was it built by installer?
> How's the ride?


No, we made it ourselves in the garage, if you have any questions on measurements PM me


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

Water Werks is tomorrow so ll will have pictures up by Monday


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

I found one.:thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Alfredo said:


> Did the box come with package? or was it built by installer?
> How's the ride?


 +1... and pretty nice ride! It looks awesome!


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the picture post..still need to get off my fanny and post some other pics of the air bag install. What a difference the bags and management made for the show. If it wasnt for Joey at DJM (Double J Motorwerks) I would still be standing around wondering how and what. so kudos to him and his crew for pushing me along. now if I can just borrow some money???


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

nice setup!!


----------



## nachinho (Aug 3, 2010)

the beautiful mkV and very good job with the neumatic... you could put photos of the rear axle? 

greetings ...


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

